
The Beta Program Behind a Startup's Winning Launch - zt
http://firstround.com/review/the-beta-program-behind-this-startups-winning-launch/?ct=t(How_Does_Your_Leadership_Team_Rate_12_3_2015)
======
chatmasta
Eero has paid a lot for press. I hope their product is good.

------
mchahn
Slightly off-topic: Does anyone know if Eero uses a single SSID or multiple? I
was using a single and constantly having the problem of a client connecting to
the wrong router and slowing to a crawl. Now I'm using multiple SSIDs but I
have to change my wifi settings as I move around. If Eero solved this overall
problem I'll buy their routers in a heartbeat.

~~~
searchfaster
Even if they support multiple SSIDs, you probably want to use a single SSID on
your device. Realistically speaking, your device should detect that the signal
strength is low and connect to a better Eero if available. Sticky clients are
plenty though, enterprise APs generally handle this by monitoring client
signal strength and forcefully kicking out sticky clients to force them to
move to better access points.

Not sure if Eero does this.

~~~
mchahn
> your device should detect that the signal strength is low and connect to a
> better Eero if available.

My clients are all google. Chromebooks, tablets, and phones. Maybe they are
particularly bad but I doubt it.

> APs generally handle this by monitoring client signal strength and
> forcefully kicking out sticky clients

Interesting. How would they know there is a better one available to the
client?

~~~
searchfaster
> Interesting. How would they know there is a better one available to the
> client?

Low end APs just blindly kick clients based out on configured rssi threshold.
Some enterprise APs do a periodic, rough triangulation of client location (How
well multiple APs can hear client packets through on / off channel scanning)
and take decisions.

